# White patches on my cinnamon clownfish



## PaulCheung (Apr 18, 2011)

I am setting a new sw tank and has been running for a week with this cinnamon clowfish.

I noticed that there are white patches in the body. I thought it may just scratches but then it spreads to its head. I also noticed its head has small bump.

Is it parasites?

Any help is appreciated.

This photo shows the 'white patches on the body and the head'.










This close up photo shows the white patch in the head.










Thanks.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Is the tank already cycled or you cycling it with cinnamon clowfish?!


----------



## PaulCheung (Apr 18, 2011)

I got the LR from Anthony who lived 3 minutes from me. He said it should be fine putting the fish in. I have not tested the water though. I have not got around to bring the water for water test. I guess I need to do that very soon.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

How about the LS are they also from anthony? 

Give the clown some garlic with his food. garlic help his imune system.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Keep an eye on him. If he doesn't improve, bring him back and get your water tested. The LR shouldn't have had any issues since you live so close but maybe a mini-cycle.

Anthony


----------

